# What Monitor Lizard to get?



## Goomba (May 22, 2007)

Hey everyone. I was just curious if any of you folks could give me some suggestions as to a species of Varanid I could keep. I currently have a 55 gallon terrarium that I would like to make use of. Size is the most important issue, I have kept a male Nile Monitor in the past and truly don't feel like making another 16 foot enclosure, haha. So, does anyone here have experience with monitors, particularly one that could be housed in a 55? I've been reading up on Timors and Ackies, but was curious if there are any other species as well, particularly from Africa.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Goomba (May 22, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe I'll just get a Uromastyx.


----------



## AneesasMuse (May 22, 2007)

I don't know much about monitors, but my Niger Uromastyx is GREAT!! 

He lives in a 55g very comfortably, too.


----------



## P. Novak (May 22, 2007)

If your still looking for a monitor, I'd say go with a Savannah(sp?) monitor. They don't grow as large as other monitors, but still get to a size where they won't fit in a 55 gallon. You should look into them, and if not interested I'd say go for a Uromastyx.


----------



## rollinkansas (May 22, 2007)

55 gallon is going to be to small for 90% of monitors. A 4x2x2 is a good size if you want to keep one or 2 dwarf monitors, and even that could be said to be small for 2 monitors


----------



## Penna (May 22, 2007)

all the smaller monitors are arboreal anyway. if i were you i would consider a blue tongue skink, i highly recommend them as the best "pet" lizard


----------



## mrbonzai211 (May 22, 2007)

Savannah monitors are incredible pets and amazing predators. it's insane watching them hunt and kill prey

They're a little more wild then uromastyx but if you handle them regularly they tame pretty quickly though


----------



## Joe (May 23, 2007)

I can't believe nobody has recommended ackies yet. Pretty much the best pet monitor, IMO. Small size, good temperament, interesting personalities.


----------



## rollinkansas (May 23, 2007)

Penna said:


> all the smaller monitors are arboreal anyway. if i were you i would consider a blue tongue skink, i highly recommend them as the best "pet" lizard


Maybe you are confusing the tree monitors with the dwarf monitors. While green, blue, and black tree monitors need vertically oriented cages, kimberly rock, black head, freckled monitors, etc dont need such high cages, and instead need length and width.


----------



## jwmeeker (May 23, 2007)

My vote is for the ridge tailed monitor (ackies) or kimberlies.  I've raised both and both species are loaded with personality.  They are very exciting to watch hunt for their prey and roam their enclosures.  Pilabarensis I hear are also a very neat monitor, but are probably the most expensive dwarf monitor at the moment.  Ackies have come down considerably in price; you can probably find them under $150 if you search.  I haven't seen hardly any kimberlies for sale recently.  Maybe nobody is having luck producing them, or maybe they are just being sold quickly out of the egg.  They will probably run $650 plus.


----------



## rollinkansas (May 23, 2007)

I keep kimberies and im not sure they would make a good pet. Most people want something they can handle, and kimberies are very skittish, not to mention the stress...although if it was strictly for a display animal then I dont really see a problem with it.


----------



## Penna (May 25, 2007)

rollinkansas said:


> Maybe you are confusing the tree monitors with the dwarf monitors. While green, blue, and black tree monitors need vertically oriented cages, kimberly rock, black head, freckled monitors, etc dont need such high cages, and instead need length and width.





I was basing my statement on the fact he was considering a 55 gallon tank. more than I was claiming all small monitors are arboreal. i should have worded it better sorry.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 26, 2007)

Black tree monitors!! I think you need a zoological permit though :?


----------



## Goomba (May 26, 2007)

Eh, I figure I wont dish out the dough for a dwarf that I could potentially keep in a 55, I think I'll just wait to snag a Uromastyx down the line, or maybe make a vivarium. It's a shame it's not an actual aquarium though, I'd buy a nice Midas Cichlid in a heart beat.


----------



## beetleman (May 26, 2007)

midas cichlid now ya talkin:clap:


----------



## Ophidio (May 27, 2007)

if you've only got a 55g tank, then ackies are probably the way to go.  or timors, but they're pretty nervous.  both are relatively expensive, but only the dwarf monitors will live happily in that size tank, likely only 1 at that.  if you're willing to get something larger, then a savannah monitor would be a good choice, argentine tegus are great too.


----------



## Bigboy (May 27, 2007)

As much as I adore monitors, you should probably go with a Uro.  They're much easier to care for and more of a "pet".


----------



## ZooRex (May 30, 2007)

Check out Proexotics.com and there selection of (dwarf) monitors. ~ Rex


----------



## monitormonster (Aug 20, 2007)

Not many monitors will comfortably fit into a 55 gallon as adults. I would suggest building a bigger cage (though not 16 foot) and getting a Tegu or a Savannah Monitor. I am assuming you want a lizard that is easily tamed with lots of personality.....


----------



## dragonblade71 (Aug 21, 2007)

I think this definitely excludes a goanna from the options!


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Aug 21, 2007)

I highly recommed "ackies" or the "Yellow Dwarf Spiny Tail Monitor" or "Red Dwarf Spiny Tail Monitor".  The yellows are more common and less expensive.  These guys max out at around a foot or so give or take, are easily tamed and very interesting to watch.  The size and attitudes of these guys make them awesome additions!  I have kept several individuals and use them frequently for educational presentations.  Savannah monitors are another good beginner choice but keep in mind that a 55 gallon probably isn't going to cut it once it's full grown.  These guys are easy to find, usually relativly inexpensive, can be easily handled and tamed, but keep in mind that they can get pretty hefty!  I would stay away for Timors as your first as many individuals are brought in as WC specimens and they can be expensive and fairly skittish EG: walk into the reptile room and all the Timors run for cover whereas all the ackies are out and about looking for food when I come in!  Ackies are all around a great choice if you're looking for something that is smaller and can be easily tamed/handled!


----------

